# Everyone click this link! Urge your rep to sponsor HR1639!



## StogieNinja

*WHAT IF THE FDA CONTROLLED AND REGULATED THE PREMIUM CIGAR INDUSTRY?*
Higher cigar prices funding FDA to take control of the cigar industry
Manufacturing restrictions that ruin the taste and aroma of your cigar 
Potential end to new cigar blends and limited editions
No more self-service walk-in humidors-your cigars could be behind lock and key
Onerous advertising restrictions
No more premium cigars with flavors of coffee, distilled spirits, or other flavorings sought only by adult audiences 
Do not let the FDA regulate the premium cigar industry! Contact your Congressman Today!

*ABOUT THE BILL:*
To amend the Federal FDA Tobacco Control Act; to clarify the FDA's jurisdiction over certain tobacco products, and to protect jobs and small businesses involved in the sale, manufacturing and distribution of traditional and premium cigars.
Bill # H.R.1639

Original Sponsor:
Bill Posey (R-FL 15th)

*WHAT CAN YOU DO?*

Click *here* to *send a letter to your representative, urging them to do sponsor HR1639.*

Link: http://capwiz.com/rtda/issues/alert/?alertid=50873126


----------



## Enrique1780

Thanks for the heads up. We need to do what we can before the govt. makes it impossible to enjoy our hobby.


----------



## primetime76

I just did it, super easy with a written letter prefilled. Just add your information and you are good to go. THings like this help a LOT! SO get on it fellow Puffers!


----------



## Tuxguy

email sent!:usa:


----------



## mrsmitty

E-mail sent!


----------



## REDROMMY

Done deal:cowboyic9:


----------



## keithisreal

Done...it took 2 minutes!


----------



## StogieNinja

I would encourage anyone who can to make the letter a little personal, it that will make it more likely to be read. But thanks to those who have, and to those who haven't, it's very, very easy!!!


----------



## quincy627

Tried to submit the email but when I clicked the link it said unable to proceed. I will give it a shot tommorrow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

quincy627 said:


> Tried to submit the email but when I clicked the link it said unable to proceed. I will give it a shot tomorrow.


Yes me too i think they shut it off cause they don't want to hear us!:lever:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It just let me do it after i copied and pasted the letter here it is!

As your constituent and a voter, I urge you to co-sponsor H.R. 1639!

H.R. 1639 will protect the small businesses and jobs that make up this fragile, intimate industry. If FDA were to exercise regulation over premium cigars, thousands of U.S. jobs would be at stake.

Why is H.R. 1639 so important to me? Sales and display restrictions on premium cigars would decimate premium cigar retailers' businesses, and most manufacturers will not be able to afford user fees and other mandatory compliance provisions. Those who might be able to pay these fees will be forced to pass those costs to consumers--it's simply another tax on a product already paying too much in federal and state taxes!

Your co-sponsorship of H.R. 1639 will prove instrumental in protecting the premium cigar industry! Thank you for your support!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Or you can do it through this link that Dereck supplied its a worth while cause guys whatta say!

Link: IPCPR -- Speak Out! Keep the FDA out of your Humidors!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Edit!


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

Done!

It's all about letting our politicians know that Americans value freedom!


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks for the link. Done.


----------



## Enrique1780

maybe with enough pressure, they will cave in, similar to what happened with Maryland's online ban recently.


----------



## mikejh

almost too easy


----------



## Murph2che

Glad to see this. So important to make sure we reach out to our elected officials.

Unfortunately, this bill is sitting in a huge stack with the House Committee on Energy & Commerce, a very busy committee.

If any Puff members live in Michigan's 6th Congressional District you're voice is particularly needed as Rep. Upton is the Chair of the subcommittee that's been assigned the bill. He'll need to introduce it into the committee or the bill won't go any farther.


----------



## Smoke-Ring

_Done Deal!_


----------



## mrsmitty

Everyone needs to do this, I've got all my friends do it, I've posted it on Facebook (with no responses from anyone). I'd hate to see my beloved hobby be turned into government supervised operation.


----------



## jordanwimb

Sent mine in Friday - thanks for the link and information.


----------



## yaqui

done, thanks


----------



## jp13

Done.


----------



## mrsmitty

I just received this in an e-mail today.



> Dear Mr. Smith:
> 
> Thank you for contacting me with your support for the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act of 2011, H.R. 1639 and S. 1461.
> 
> The Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act was signed into law by President Obama on June 22, 2009. The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) began seeking comments and issuing guidelines in late 2009 for the implementation of the Act. To date, the FDA has issued several final or draft guidelines regarding their execution of the legislation.
> 
> The Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act of 2011 would amend the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to exempt premium cigars from regulation by the FDA and from user fees assessed on tobacco products by the FDA. I will follow the progress of this legislation.
> 
> Thank you, again, for contacting me.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Richard G. Lugar
> United States Senator


----------



## Athion

This is something the CRA is very involved in. I've sent the email here, and signed the CRA petiton


----------



## Enrique1780

Good thread and good work guys!


----------



## denarok

When is this up for voting?

I just got another email from Famous-Smokes saying it is urgent. So i signed it again, and posted on facebook.


Also I have not kept up with politics, but I thought republicans control congress don't they? I would think republicans would not let this through?


----------



## fiddlegrin

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Link: IPCPR -- Speak Out! Keep the FDA out of your Humidors!


:lever: This worked for me. :thumb:

:yo:


----------



## markov

I got the mail from Famous too. This is curious. It even mentions that mail-order sales could be forbidden? WTF?
We in Europe have quite strict and crazy tobacco laws, but this is too much. How can prohibiting mail order sales protect kids? Can't a salesperson just ask for a scanned ID? This is just crazy.:wacko:


----------



## netspec

Done deal!


----------



## Ammosmoke

I sent off both that Famous emailed me. I HATE stuff like this, and although I realize it is in the best interest of Famous to send stuff like this, I'm really glad that they did, and made it so easy.


----------



## Enrique1780

markov said:


> I got the mail from Famous too. This is curious. It even mentions that mail-order sales could be forbidden? WTF?
> We in Europe have quite strict and crazy tobacco laws, but this is too much. How can prohibiting mail order sales protect kids? Can't a salesperson just ask for a scanned ID? This is just crazy.:wacko:


I agree. It seems like there's no end in sight as to how strict they will become.


----------



## superman0234

All sent!


----------

